# UPDATE NE MEET WATERTOWN, MA?



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

So here's a link to google maps:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=485 Arsenal St,+Watertown,+MA

anyone want to chime in about start time, anything we may want to bring snacks beverages (probably hot beverages). depending on how many people it looks like will show, I'd be happy to buy some dogs, burgers, charcole. There are so many stores within minutes of this place that we could always just make a trip down the road if we decide we want some stuff also.

I was also thinking if anyone has extra stuff lying around they could bring some of it along for a sort of swap or something along those lines. One man's trash is another man's treasure. unless of course it's Adiobahn . Dunno, chime in and lets see if we can make it happen. Even if it's cold we could still do it and just keep it a little shorter or something.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

how does 1pm work for everyone?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ummm a date would be nice too


----------

